
Why I gave up on Digg - jacquesm
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-20017483-248.html?tag=rtcol;inTheNewsNow
======
elbenshira
I gave up on Digg not because of features of lack of features or power users
gaming stories. I gave up because the community turned south (I don't remember
when, but it was several years ago) and became a picture/video/-posting site.
I used to find good articles on Digg, but now it's just mostly "funny" stuff
meant for a 2 second high.

But then I found HN, so all is good. At least for now.

